# New to FF, starting IVF soon, AMH 3.5, would welcome your advice!



## Greenleaf (May 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm starting my first cycle 10th December at the Homerton, on a protocol of 3 weeks Progynova pills followed by 2 weeks Merional and Cetrotide injections. 

I'm 37, my AMH ist 3.5 and I have 5 follicles. I'm trying to stay positive but realise that the chances of success are slim. I've given up alcohol, don't smoke, eat healthily, exercise regularly and take vitamins, but I wondered if there was anything else I could do to optimise my chances and improve egg quality?

It would be good to hear from anyone else in a similar situation.


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi greenleaf and welcome 

You may find the poor responders/ low AMH board helpful you can find that here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

You'll find lots of success stories there from ladies who've only had 1 egg collected. It sounds clichéd but it really does only take 1 

Us low AMH ladies are focussed on quality over quantity! - it sounds like you're doing everything right so far

Good luck and hope to see you in the low AMH board soon

Angelica
xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Greenleaf and welcome to FF 



I'm sure others at a similar stage will be along to advise, but I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for December  

The below link is to the general IVF support area where you will find lots of useful information, help and advice 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Angie x x


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Greenleaf,

My age and numbers are very similar to yours. I am doing 2 frozen cycles followed by FET at CRGH. What clinic are you at?

I responded much better than I thought I would on my first cycle so I hope that gives you hope too!

In terms of improving egg quality, I saw a nutritionist, melanie brown, who I would recommend. I also had acupuncture.

What stimms are you going to be taking and what dose? I was on 225 Fostimon and 225 Merional.

Xxx


----------



## Greenleaf (May 27, 2014)

Thank you Angie, Angelica and Muddy Paws for your encouraging messages and good luck wishes! I'm going to have a look at the general IVF support and low AMH boards today  

Muddy Paws - thanks so much recommending a nutritionist. I'd also like to see an acupuncturist, did you find this helpful and can you recommend anyone? 

DH and I are self-funding at the Homerton clinic in Hackney. Stims-wise I'll be taking FSH and Cetrotide (Cetrorelix) injections. I'm not sure on dosage yet.

Wishing you lots of luck with your cycles and FET xxx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Greenleaf,

I'd be interested to hear more about the protocol Homerton have you on as I am currently on the waiting list for NHS treatment there too. The wait was a year long so we decided to go private at CRGH in the meantime but if it doesn't work I will go to homerton next as we can't afford more private treatment!

I saw an acupuncturist called Gillian Price. She is based at a practice in stoke newington or her home near manor house. She was recommended by a friend of mine who says acupuncture cleared her polycystic ovarian cysts and regulated her cycle.

Do you know which FSH drugs you'll be taking?They are usually gonal f or menopur, though I was on Fostimon and Merional (combined dose of 450) plus a growth hormone called zomacton. Cetrotide is not a stimm, it is to stop you from ovulating too soon and noresthisterone is, as far as I understand it, a mild down reg for the short protocol...

How are you finding the homerton so far? Do you like your consultant?

Muddy x


----------



## Greenleaf (May 27, 2014)

Hi Muddy, 

The clinic hasn't told me which type of FSH yet but I'll let you know. Thanks for info on cetrotide, and yes, noresthisterone is a down reg.

Will look up Jillian Price  

We're on the NHS waiting list for a 2nd round at Homerton next March. The staff there are friendly but we've seen a different consultant each time which can feel impersonal, rushed and at times disorganised  

Greenleaf xx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Glad they've got you booked in for a 2nd round just in case - hopefully you won't need it though! We had to wait 3 months just to get a consultation and the receptionist told me the wait after that for treatment would be another 9 months! Hence we went elsewhere. 
Do let me know what FSH stimms they put you on, I'd be interested to hear just in case we end up going there...
Thanks!
Xx


----------



## Greenleaf (May 27, 2014)

Hi Muddy, 

Just wanted to let you know that my FSH is 450g of Merional. They've also switched me from Norehisterone to Progynova.

How did you find being on Merional?

Greenleaf xx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Greenleaf, 
I found it ok - I was on 225 of merional mixed with 225 of fostimon and I was pleased with my response given my low AMH. When do you start?
I have just started my 2nd cycle, feel exhausted already!! 
Xxx


----------



## Greenleaf (May 27, 2014)

Hi Muddy,

Sorry for my slow reply, this month has been manic! I started taking Progynova on the 10th and don't feel too bad, just tired. I'm on an estrogen priming protocol which is apparently suitable for low AMH, so I'm not down-regging. 

I start the merional on the 29th. Feeling a little daunted by the prospect of all those injections  

Wishing you lots of luck for your 2nd cycle, let me know how it goes (if you want to).

Happy Christmas xx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Greenleaf, I have finished my second cycle of egg collection. It went really well I think. I responded much better on this cycle. I think because I had been taking DHEA for 4 months. We froze 6 blastocysts this time.
I am hoping to do my frozen embie transfer at the beginning of feb. 
Good luck with your cycle. Your age and numbers are so close to mine so I hope that means a good response for you too 
Xx


----------

